# Synchro iCal supprime mes évènements au-delà d'un an !



## Bastl (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je m'aperçois d'un sérieux problème avec iCal : tous les événements antérieurs à une année sont systématiquement supprimés ! Je ne trouve nulle part dans les préférences la possibilité de toujours les conserver. Et si je tente de restaurer une sauvegarde, iCal me propose de remplacer toutes mes données (y compris les plus récentes...).

Auriez-vous une solution pour qu'iCal conserve toujours tous mes événements, sans jamais les supprimer ?

Ou s'agit-il d'un comportement normal du logiciel, pour empêcher un stockage trop important de données dans iCloud et sur mon iPhone ? 

En attendant, je suis bien embêté d'avoir un agenda blanc avant février 2012...

Merci de votre aide !

PS : je suis sous Mountain Lion (10.8.3) et je synchronise mes données via iCloud.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je m'aperçois d'un sérieux problème avec iCal : tous les événements antérieurs à une année sont systématiquement supprimés ! Je ne trouve nulle part dans les préférences la possibilité de toujours les conserver. Et si je tente de restaurer une sauvegarde, iCal me propose de remplacer toutes mes données (y compris les plus récentes...).
> 
> ...


  reverifies tes réglages de synchro de tous les cotés ( dont iphone)
(peut etre sont ils réglés pour "moins d' 1 an")


----------



## Bastl (6 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> reverifies tes réglages de synchro de tous les cotés ( dont iphone)
> (peut etre sont ils réglés pour "moins d' 1 an")



Le souci, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de tels réglages. Que ce soit dans les préférences d'iCal, d'iCloud ou sur l'iPhone, il n'est pas possible de spécifier "moins d'un an" ou "plus d'un an"...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Le souci, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de tels réglages. Que ce soit dans les préférences d'iCal, d'iCloud ou sur l'iPhone, il n'est pas possible de spécifier "moins d'un an" ou "plus d'un an"...


et si !
sur l'iphone par exemple
setting/ mailcontacts calendriers/
sync
choix de periode


----------



## Bastl (7 Avril 2013)

Au temps pour moi. Il existe bien un réglage dans l'iPhone permettant de synchroniser "tous les événements" ou les événements des 2 dernières semaines, ou du mois dernier, etc.

Mais cela ne résout pas mon problème : pourquoi iCal efface-t-il mon agenda au-delà d'un an ? Le problème n'est clairement pas du côté de la synchronisation mais de la gestion de mes événements par iCal. Or, dans les préférences iCal, je ne trouve aucun réglage pour lui dire "ne supprime AUCUN événement, même s'ils sont passés depuis plus d'un an" 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Il existe bien un réglage dans l'iPhone permettant de synchroniser "tous les événements" ou les événements des 2 dernières semaines, ou du mois dernier, etc.
> 
> Mais cela ne résout pas mon problème : pourquoi iCal efface-t-il mon agenda au-delà d'un an ? Le problème n'est clairement pas du côté de la synchronisation mais de la gestion de mes événements par iCal. Or, dans les préférences iCal, je ne trouve aucun réglage pour lui dire "ne supprime AUCUN événement, même s'ils sont passés depuis plus d'un an"
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?...


cela ne "résoud pas "le probleme mais peut  l'expliquer si le couac est un vazouillage sync

--
l'usuel  a t il été fait?
verif des autorisations - verif du disque et  remettre une couche de la derniere combo de ton OS

ensuite une fois fait (si pas fait)

t'as testé une synchro sur compte neuf du mac?
A faire
Si tout est repris c'est que le souci est sur la session usuelle ( couac quelque part  ou avec la synchro sur cette session coté mac ou iphone ou icloud)

et si ca foire  envisager de remettre tout à neuf coté ical dans ta session
voire ical ET synchro
( avec fichiers 100% neufs, plusieurs sujets là dessus)


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Il existe bien un réglage dans l'iPhone permettant de synchroniser "tous les événements" ou les événements des 2 dernières semaines, ou du mois dernier, etc.
> 
> Mais cela ne résout pas mon problème : pourquoi iCal efface-t-il mon agenda au-delà d'un an ? Le problème n'est clairement pas du côté de la synchronisation mais de la gestion de mes événements par iCal. Or, dans les préférences iCal, je ne trouve aucun réglage pour lui dire "ne supprime AUCUN événement, même s'ils sont passés depuis plus d'un an"
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?...



Et dans les réglages "Avancé" ?


----------



## Aliboron (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Il existe bien un réglage dans l'iPhone permettant de synchroniser "tous les événements" ou les événements des 2 dernières semaines, ou du mois dernier, etc.


Chez moi le fait de limiter à 30 jours les événements synchronisés (via iTunes) avec l'iPhone ne pose pas de problème dans iCal (synchronisé par ailleurs avec Outlook 2011).



Bastl a dit:


> pourquoi iCal efface-t-il mon agenda au-delà d'un an ?


Chez moi, en tout cas (qui ne synchronise pas via iCloud) j'ai de événements depuis 2001. C'est probablement quelque part via la synchronisation, me semble-til, que la "suppression" se fait. Qu'observes-tu si tu crées un événement plus ancien ?



Bastl a dit:


> PS : je suis sous Mountain Lion (10.8.3) et je synchronise mes données via iCloud.


Pense à mettre à jour ton profil, si on consulte via 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on te croit en Leopard


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Et dans les réglages "Avancé" ?


SI les cases étaient bien réglées  et que ca foirait
ca pointerait  fortement vers  la plist ical corrompue ( voire d'autres ou autres causes)


Si les cases étaient mal réglées , là ca pointerait direct  vers  le plan "  le bug est assis devant le mac"


----------



## Bastl (7 Avril 2013)

Bon déjà merci à tous pour vos réponses ! 

Si j'essaie de répondre à tout le monde, ça donne ça : 

- J'ai bien vérifié et éventuellement réparé les autorisations et le disque. Aucun changement.

- Remettre une "couche de combo OS" : pourquoi ? Je viens juste de faire la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion (sans qu'aucun bug ne se manifeste) ?

- Synchroniser mon iCal sur un compte neuf ne servirait rien... puisque mes événements antérieurs ont disparu. Ça ne va pas les faire réapparaître. Tout semble très bien se synchroniser : ce que j'ai dans iCal, je le trouve sur iCloud et sur mon iPhone. Je n'ai aucun doublon, tout est parfaitement synchronisé.

- Concernant les réglages avancés d'iCal : l'image qui est montrée ne correspond pas à la version d'iCal (ou Calendrier...) sous Mountain Lion. Ces réglages existaient dans les précédents OS mais pas sous OS X 10.8.

- Si je crée un événement plus ancien (mettons en janvier 2012), il apparaît dans iCal, dans iCloud et sur mon iPhone. Il n'est pas effacé. Il reste bel et bien là. Je n'y comprends rien.

PS : je viens de mettre à jour mon profil. Merci Aliboron !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> - Remettre une "couche de combo OS" : pourquoi ? Je viens juste de faire la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion (sans qu'aucun bug ne se manifeste) ?


parce qu'il arrive que des trucs soient  mal finalisés , un boulon mal serré par ci , un peu de jeu par là
fouines donc les archives de divers sites macs ,  repasser une combo c'est un grand classique

- 





> Synchroniser mon iCal sur un compte neuf ne servirait rien... puisque mes événements antérieurs ont disparu. Ça ne va pas les faire réapparaître.


ben et tes sauvegardes elles sont là pour quoi?

ceci dit il y a peut etre AUSSI un bug 10.8.3
(je viens de voir un sujet avec un souci ical suite à maj)


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> ....
> - Concernant les réglages avancés d'iCal : l'image qui est montrée ne correspond pas à la version d'iCal (ou Calendrier...) sous Mountain Lion. Ces réglages existaient dans les précédents OS mais pas sous OS X 10.8....



Désolé... je n'ai que des Macs sous SnowLeopard et Lion. Encore aucun sous MountainLion.

Alors peut-être un réglage non accessible sur iCal MountainLion mais qui est tout de même activé.

J'irais ouvrir le fichier com.apple.iCal.plist avec PlistEdit Pro pour vérifier si "delete expired events" est bien réglé sur NO


----------



## Bastl (7 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé... je n'ai que des Macs sous SnowLeopard et Lion. Encore aucun sous MountainLion.
> 
> Alors peut-être un réglage non accessible sur iCal MountainLion mais qui est tout de même activé.
> 
> J'irais ouvrir le fichier com.apple.iCal.plist avec PlistEdit Pro pour vérifier si "delete expired events" est bien réglé sur NO



Malheureusement "delete expired events" n'apparaît pas chez moi... 
Je n'ai que "delete todos after"...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Malheureusement "delete expired events" n'apparaît pas chez moi...
> Je n'ai que "delete todos after"...


il me semble que cela est du à la facon differente de gestion ML des calendriers, reminders et taches
en gros avant ical etait centré  sur le mac les synchros divers se faisaint en le contactant
depuis ML la centrale  ical  c'est icloud, et le mac est une des machines qui y accedent

(ca avait d'ailleurs crée pas mal de souciis de synchro)


----------



## Bastl (7 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il me semble que cela est du à la facon differente de gestion ML des calendriers, reminders et taches
> en gros avant ical etait centré  sur le mac les synchros divers se faisaint en le contactant
> depuis ML la centrale  ical  c'est icloud, et le mac est une des machines qui y accedent
> 
> (ca avait d'ailleurs crée pas mal de souciis de synchro)


Et aucun réglage dans iCloud ne permet de lui demander de ne pas supprimer les anciens événements (on peut seulement lui demander de les cacher)...


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

Et dans iCloud tu as quoi pour cette préférences:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Et aucun réglage dans iCloud ne permet de lui demander de ne pas supprimer les anciens événements (on peut seulement lui demander de les cacher)...


 avec choix du nombre de jours

ceci dit en attendant résolution tu as une parade temporaire

qui serait d'intégrer tes calendriers complets ( ceux contenant aussi les evenements d'avant 2012) , à PART, dans la partie calendrier "sur mon mac" ( partie en local,  NON synchronisée)

pour ca tu pars de tes archives ( clone , time machine)
tu crées un calendrier en ne l'incluant PAS dans ceux gerés par icloud
ce sera un calendrier local ( sur ton mac)
et éviter de donner un nom égal à l'un de ceux d'icloud


----------



## Bastl (7 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> avec choix du nombre de jours
> 
> ceci dit en attendant résolution tu as une parade temporaire
> 
> ...



Malheureusement cela n'est pas possible. 

D'abord parce que dès que je veux importer une sauvegarde, iCal me propose seulement de remplacer mon nouveau calendrier par l'ancien (ce qui me ferait perdre tous les événements récents).

Ensuite parce que je ne peux pas créer de calendrier à part, sur mon mac. Dans Fichier > Nouveau calendrier, je n'ai pas le choix : c'est iCloud obligatoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Et dans iCloud tu as quoi pour cette préférences:



La case est bien décochée. Aucun événement n'est caché par iCloud...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2013)

Bastl a dit:


> Malheureusement cela n'est pas possible. .


bien sur que c'est possible
si on fait ce qu'il faut
il y a plusieurs méthodes

exemple

preferences ical /comptes
décocher icloud,( c'est temporaire)
les calendriers icloud disparaissent ( temporairement)
puis
Fichier / nouveau calendrier
comme icloud est décoché de la gestion ical  , le choix sera " sur mon mac"
 donner un nom different de ceux d'icloud
faire tes manips d'import

réactiver icloud

et tu auras les deux types de calendriers ensemble


----------



## bouaye (25 Février 2014)

j'ai tout bien suivi votre discussion parce que j'ai le même problème sur mon Iphone : les évènements de l'année précédente s'effacent et c'est agaçant.
en ayant donc tout bien lu, je ne vois pas de solution ; c'est assez surprenant ...

c'est quand même pas la mer à boire que de vouloir consulter ses évènements passés.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pelican64 (28 Février 2014)

bonjour à tous, même problème. je rejoins votre discussion, ayant exactement le même problème, qui m'est préjudiciable professionnellement. 
Pour info IMAC OS 10.6.8
Iphone 4S ios 6.1.3
Merci à vous


----------

